# Montecristo New York



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

So those that have been in vherf hear me constantly talking about the order of Montecristo New York's I have ordered. I wasn't trying to brag, it's just I have not been excited for an order like this before. Half is being from NYC so the homer came out. The other is, a lot of puffers haven't tried this cigar yet, and how many chances do you have to review a smoke that nobody else has?

Anyways I just got back from lunch with my cousin, who accepted the shipment for me so here is some pron and review (I plan on updating when I smoke them with a review)

Size - 6X60 Box press (square)
Wrapper - Ecuadorian
Binder - Nicaraguan
Filler - Dominican
Body - Medium full

I ordered 2 boxes. They came in a "shipping" box which has the NY skyline. Simple and classy. I like the black with white coloring.










Opening the box, it follows the same theme with the NY skyline. The cigars themselves look nice too. 6x60 is a little intimidating, and reading up the reason they chose this size was because it reminded them of "the big city". What was nice is there is a ribbon going throughout the box, so when you want a cigar you just give that a little tug, instead of digging in to get one and possible cracking something (yes that has happened to me before)










Attached is a little note. Nothing special here...just a pep talk on paper about the cigar.










And of course, the actual cigar itself. Follows the clean simple look of the brown Monte band, on top of a black and white with gold trim NY edition band.










Again, once I have one I plan on writing up on it, and will update this thread accordingly


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

They look very nice, enjoy!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks good Joe, can't wait to hear how it smokes


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> Looks good Joe, can't wait to hear how it smokes


Who the hell is Joe?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

These are really great smokes, and that's coming from someone who doesn't really enjoy NC Montecristos. I was quite surprised when I smoked my first one!

The 6 x 60 is pretty big for me, but the new torpedo size seems a little more to my preference.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Enjoy them they look great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry Allen, Joe is who told me about the thread  Not the first time I screwed up someone's name and probably won't be the last. Good to meet you on vherf yesterday.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes they look great Joe!! haha but seriously they do look great!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

these have been on my radar for a couple months now. Can't wait to get my hands on one & can't wait to see what you think about them. Great pick up! Presentation, cigars, looks great. :thumb:


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

I see those all the time but I am not a big Monte fan.


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Those are some fine looking sticks!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I dunno, might want to turn them into compost


----------



## Jaspers14 (Jun 29, 2012)

Beautiful looking smokes. What's the consensus on the Monte store on 5th? Fair prices?


----------



## Jaspers14 (Jun 29, 2012)

Jaspers14 said:


> Beautiful looking smokes. What's the consensus on the Monte store on 5th? Fair prices?


And I still call it the Montecristo store because I always forget it's called Midtown Cigars. Lol at myself.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Those look good. Let us know if they taste as good as they look.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I was talking to an Altadis Rep while I was in Vegas and he mentioned that ALL of the Altadis reps are trying to get those for their regions, but they aren't allowing them for sale very far outside of the NY area. Dunno how true that is, but I could see it.


----------

